
SIGINT checker for program in C - mangal
https://github.com/mangalutsav/check_SIGINT
======
wyldfire
Hey, this is a really neat idea -- thanks for sharing.

Take special care to review the "Async-signal-safe functions" section of
signal(7) [1]. Some of the functions you're using in your signal handler
aren't safe to be used there. If you want to still have a correct example of
this feature you should focus on narrowing your handler down to something
extremely minimal. For example, some enumeration representing the program
state stored as a sig_atomic_t. You can write to it in the handler. If you
don't like polling the sig_atomic_t you can use the write-to-your-own-pipe
trick [2].

[1] [http://man7.org/linux/man-
pages/man7/signal.7.html](http://man7.org/linux/man-pages/man7/signal.7.html)

[2] [https://www.sitepoint.com/the-self-pipe-trick-
explained/](https://www.sitepoint.com/the-self-pipe-trick-explained/)

